# Spare bulb kits - Peugeot Boxer



## Powertrain (Aug 23, 2010)

Our first trip to France in our 2003 Autosleeper Boxer is soon and I need to buy the spare bulb kit as required by French Law.
Halfords have about 20 such kits but I have failed to find the one suitable for our van
Can you help or suggest an alternative source - our local Peugeot dealer is neither very local or helpful.


----------



## Nosha (Aug 23, 2010)

The only difference to most of these kits is the headlamp bulb, so have a look and see if you need H1, H4, H7 etc and buy that one, the only other difference is some indicator bulbs need to be orange and some have staggered pins - not height like in stop tail bulbs, but if you look and the bulb from the end the pins are either op' or at 10 to 2. Just buy the right indicator bulb and stick it in the box.

Don't forget you'll also need a warning triangle, first aid kit, hi-viz jacket and if you wear glasses a spare pair.


----------



## mostin (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi.

I had the same problem & went down the same route as Nosha. For the few extra quid it wil save you a lot of time looking.

Have a good trip.
Mostin.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 25, 2010)

hi .just look in your handbook it may tell you what bulbs you need . get a small container and put together your own kit. i have a couple of each. add fuses and bits for the habitational area .insulating tape bits of wire etc conectors .nobody ever asks anyway . maybe a spare mirror glass as well. depends on your vehicle but even a mirror complete if they are universal. have a goog time i,m sure you will . cheers alan.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Sep 19, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi .just look in your handbook it may tell you what bulbs you need . get a small container and put together your own kit. i have a couple of each. add fuses and bits for the habitational area .insulating tape bits of wire etc conectors .nobody ever asks anyway .



Good Advice.  I have never been asked for my spare bulb kit either (but then I have not been driving around with a blown bulb)

I get mine from pound shops as I can't afford to pay Halfrauds prices for the same stuff.


----------

